# Access RacePlace, Springfield OH



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

Joe and Ian Ruggles at Access RacePlace will be offering an Oval Night on Thursdays, starting next week, February 17th. Check out indoorchamps.net and click on the "Club Track" link for information and directions to Access RacePlace. 

Kil-Kare Speedway star Mike Stacy and rookie sensation Brandon Oakley will be there racing Losi Mini Late Models. Come out with whatever oval cars you have - ANY class with THREE cars will be offered.

Let's support the Ruggles Thursday at 6:30 and have some FUN!!!


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

tlmarshall59 said:


> Joe and Ian Ruggles at Access RacePlace will be offering an Oval Night on Thursdays, starting next week, February 17th. Check out indoorchamps.net and click on the "Club Track" link for information and directions to Access RacePlace.
> 
> Kil-Kare Speedway star Mike Stacy and rookie sensation Brandon Oakley will be there racing Losi Mini Late Models. Come out with whatever oval cars you have - ANY class with THREE cars will be offered.
> 
> Let's support the Ruggles Thursday at 6:30 and have some FUN!!!


This will actually be a practice night to help judge interest in a regular oval program. The Ruggles have graciously agreed to setup an oval - I'm not sure of the runline or other details, but will try to get that information prior to Thursday. I do know that there will be at least 5 mildly-modified Losi Mini Late Models - from there let's just see what everyone shows up with!


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi from TOLEDO OHIO.my son is 11 an races the mini latemodel. we race at hobbystop west track oval in toledo. Weve raced at the gate in clevland too. lov to come out for some oval out here. SPRINGFIELD OHIO? is that where the track is? Our mini is stock with stockupgrades. 4200kv castle motor. lipo 2s. Let us know what u guys do for ovals there. thanks TEAM MARTIS .


----------



## Rugracer (Oct 19, 2010)

*Let me know if you plan to come to the track*

Hi guys

We havent had any Oval Racers the past several weeks. So if you are coming out March 17 or March 24 please PM me. I only will be at the track from 6:30pm to 7:00 pm if I dont hear that you are coming out

Thnx

Joe R


----------



## Rugracer (Oct 19, 2010)

Since we have not had oval racers for the past few weeks. We will not open on Thursdays until further notice. No program scheduled for March 24.

PM me if there is a group that wants to come out and we will set a future date and or shedule.

THNX

Joe R


----------

